# Gros souci McBook Air et clic souris/trackpad



## Tuncurry (5 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

Depuis hier, je suis confronté à un problème très ennuyeux, empéchant de travailler,  qui se déclenche par intermittence sans action particulière de ma part.

Je ne peux plus valider d'actions avec mon McBook Air. Ni la souris (j'en ai branché plusieurs) ni le trackpad ne répondent au clic principal (le clic gauche de validation). Le reste semble fonctionner que ce soit sur trackpad ou souris (clic secondaire par exemple, avec les deux doigts...)
Cela me fait penser à un problème logiciel puisque il ne s'est rien passé de particulier avant ces pannes et qu'en redémarrant plusieurs fois, au bout de 10, 20 mn, temps qui me semble aléatoire, cela remarche jusqu'à... Cela fait 3 fois que cela m'arrive depuis hier donc le probléme n'est pas réglé. Evidemment j'ai essayé les trucs basiques: redemmarage, zap de Pram, demarrage shift sans extensions, etc. mais rien n'y fait.  Le problème arrive subitement et se régle subitement sans que je puisse y relier une action de ma part.
Chose étrange, lorsque le bug se produit, je n'arrive plus non plus à afficher mon dock (masqué) qui se déploie lorsque la souris est en bas de l'écran.:rateau:

Quelqu'un a déjà connu ce problème ? et a pu l'identifier ? Je suis en 10.8.3 sur un McBook Air 11" de 2012.

Merci de vos retours.


----------



## r e m y (5 Avril 2013)

C'est le clic mécanique qui déconne? ou le clic par tapotement du doigt egalement?

Si clic mécanique, ca peut venir d'un trackpad dont les vis de fixation se sont desserrées (ca se règle rapidement en SAV) ou plus embêtant d'une batterie qui a gonflé et appuie sur le clic sous le trackpad (SAV direct pour échange de batterie avant que ca n'empire)

Si le clic par tapotement déconne aussi, alors là je ne sais pas....


----------



## Tuncurry (7 Avril 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Si le clic par tapotement déconne aussi, alors là je ne sais pas....



Salut Remy, 
non, ce n'est pas un problème mécanique puisque ca refonctionne par intermittence et quand cela arrive, aucun controleur ne peut arriver à avoir ce clic de validation, souris (j'en ai essayé 3) comme trackpad.
C'est donc un bug. La question est : est ce lié à une défaillance matérielle quelque part ? est ce un bug systeme ? est ce une sorte de virus ? Je ne sais pas. Pour l'instant, cela refonctionne donc...


----------



## Carsthin (26 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même souci sur un Mac Mini fin 2012, acheté il y a 2 mois et auquel j'ai ajouté un SSD pour créer un Fusion Drive.
Quand je perd le clic gauche (parfois au bout de quelques heures, parfois au bout de quelques secondes.....), en mettant en veille puis rallumant le mac, cela règle le problème.. mais pour quelques secondes ou minutes seulement.
Cela arrive chez moi avec le Magic Trackpad ainsi que la Magic Mouse (tout bug en même temps). Cela ne semble donc pas être un problème venant des périphériques.

D'autre part, une clean install ou un réinstallation avec récupération Time Machine, ne règlent pas le souci (essayé plusieurs fois). En bootant sur une clé USB, le problème parvient également.

Si quelqu'un a des idées pour nous aider...


----------



## froth (27 Janvier 2014)

bonjour,
j'ai eu le même soucis ce matin, après multiples reboot cela n'arrangeait rien du tout, en branchant une souris filaire, le clic gauche ne fonctionnait pas plus. Tout le reste allait parfaitement (clic droit/ scroll/ multitouch) aussi bien pour la souris que le trackpad. Je n'ai touché à rien, c'est ce matin que le bug est apparu. Après de multiples recherches il semblerait que ce soit un probleme non isolé qu'ont rencontré plusieurs personnes mais je n'ai pas trouvé de solution en ligne donc je me permets de déterrer ce topic. 

J'ai désactivé le bluetooth (qui avait enregistré une magic mouse) et à la seconde même tout refonctionnait aussi bien pour le trackpad que pour la souris filaire, donc peut être une solution pour vous !


----------



## Foti6 (16 Mai 2015)

Bonjour à tous 
Depuis ce matin j ai exactement le même problème plus de clic gauche avec le trackpad du MacBook quand je redémarre avec une souris Usb ça marche des que je touche le trackpad tout bloque même la souris usb plus de clic gauche avez vous des solutions 

Merci


----------



## carolyn17 (15 Juin 2015)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je suis nouvelle sur ce forum et j'ai trouvé votre discussion car je rencontre exactement le même problème avec mon MacBook Air. 
Quelqu'un a t-il trouvé une solution? Qu'avez-vous fait pour régler le problème?
Merci d'avance de votre aide


----------

